# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Sergey Lazarev "Anastasia"

## Mike-A

I've just found this song on youtube. It's a cover version of Yury Antonov's song "Anastasia" performed by Sergey Lazarev. He sang brilliantly. It's worth to listening to it. 
[video:1gt41uto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9xKSMrxaIo&feature=related[/video:1gt41uto]   
The original version: 
[video:1gt41uto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kir6WiByxHY[/video:1gt41uto]

----------


## Mike-A

И, конечно же, слова: 
В жизни даль распахнув 
мне настежь,
Ты явилась
весны красивей,
Птицы в небе
щебечут: "Настя!",
Травы вторят:
"Анастасия!" 
Счастлив я,
покоренный властью
Этих глаз
васильково-синих,
Губы с нежностью
шепчут: "Настя!",
Сердце вторит:
"Анастасия..." 
Я хочу, чтоб эта песня,
Эта песня не кончалась
И, ее услышав,
ты спросила:
"Не мое ли имя
прозвучало?" 
Это может
во сне присниться
И оставить
свой след навечно,
Как поток
золотой пшеницы
Тихо льется
тебе на плечи. 
Каждый сам
выбирает счастье,
Об одном бы
судьбу просил я:
Ты отдай мне
в невесты Настю,
Дай мне в жены
Анастасию. 
Я хочу, чтоб эта песня,
Эта песня не кончалась
И, ее услышав,
ты спросила:
"Не мое ли имя
прозвучало?" 
Я хочу, чтоб эта песня,
Эта песня не кончалась
И, ее услышав,
ты спросила:
"Не мое ли имя
прозвучало?"

----------


## translationsnmru

Забавный такой мальчик, взъерошенный какой-то, на школьника похож - в новом, ещё не обношенном костюме  :: . Но поёт хорошо, да. И сам Антонов ему аккомпанирует -- и видно, как тащится  ::  . Антонов, кстати, мне чем-то напомнил бабушку из True Blood.

----------

